# A few whizzers, Marman Twin and a Simplex on eBay



## Connor (Sep 22, 2017)

Its looks like someone's selling their motorized bike collection... All are on no reserve.
-Connor





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352165621210



 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352165464588




http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352167607499




http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352168000468


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd like 1 and 3 please. Ha.


----------



## Connor (Sep 22, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I'd like 1 and 3 please. Ha.



Same, if only they weren't so far away...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 24, 2017)

The Whizzers sold too cheap...though.


----------

